# Officer Down: Trooper Brian McMillen - [Illiopolis, Illinois]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/29/2007
*Officer Down: Trooper Brian McMillen *

*Officer Down: Trooper Brian McMillen* - [Illiopolis, Illinois]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*

*Age:* 24

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*
Additional Information:* Trooper McMillen had served with the Illinois State Police for eight months and is survived by his wife.
*
Incident Details:* Trooper Brian McMillen was killed when his patrol car was involved in an accident.

He was en route to assist another law enforcement agency when his patrol car was involved in a collision with two other vehicles, just outside of Illiopolis. Both vehicles were being operated by intoxicated drivers.

*End of Watch:* Sunday, October 28, 2007

*3-vehicle crash kills Ill. state trooper*​Associated Press
ILLIOPOLIS, Ill. - A trooper was killed in a three-vehicle crash near Illiopolis early Sunday, Illinois State Police officials said.
The accident happened when Trooper Brian McMillen, 24, was responding to a local police agency call shortly before 3 a.m. northeast of Springfield.
The drivers of two other vehicles face charges for aggravated driving under the influence and improper lane usage, police said.
In a statement, the Illinois State Police called it a "truly sad day" for the law-enforcement community.
McMillen is a 2005 graduate of the University of Illinois at Springfield. The Pana native completed the state police training program in February and was president of his cadet class.
Survivors include his wife, parents and 10 siblings.​


----------

